# uber select



## Samwayla (Aug 28, 2015)

i switched from a C class to a CLA class Mercedes and the new car CLA is not showing up as a Select car. I emailed uber before I bought it to make sure it was a select vehicle and they said all Mercedes models are Select. Do I have to take a few rides in it before they let me use it for select or something?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Email them again and ask them.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It took about a week from when I added my C 300 to my account with my BMW 3 series (not eligible for Select) before Uber sent me anything about driving Select. I haven't tried driving Select yet as I don't know if the higher fares will balance out with fewer pings.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Can you set up Select like you would XL to where you can accept X or Select pings?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Unfortunately if they took the same guidelines that recently changed for Miami they removed a bunch of vehicles, mainly entry level. Removing the 3 series, c class, infinity G, etc.

I can't find a definitive list for Tampa but here is the south Florida one.

http://ubersouthflorida.com/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Houston, FYI

http://www.driveuberhouston.com/uberselect/


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber is really full of themselves expecting people to drive these types of vehicles for $2/mile...don't see how a G series Infiniti doesn't make the list..crazy. Also doesn't Uber know Cadillac hasn't make a DTS or STS in a few years. Next thing you know they'll be asking for a 2012 or newer Hummer (that doesn't exist, lol).


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, in Houston all Infinities qualify, but the BMW 3 series doesn't, which is arguably a nicer car than a G 35 or 37. More expensive at least.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Uber is really full of themselves expecting people to drive these types of vehicles for $2/mile...don't see how a G series Infiniti doesn't make the list..crazy. Also doesn't Uber know Cadillac hasn't make a DTS or STS in a few years. Next thing you know they'll be asking for a 2012 or newer Hummer (that doesn't exist, lol).


Yea they really don't know cars very well. Look at the 4-Series BMW. It says "2008 OR NEWER" when the 4 series first production year was 2014. I really have no ****ing clue what Uber employees are getting paid for. To socialize and feel important, I guess?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Well, in Houston all Infinities qualify, but the BMW 3 series doesn't, which is arguably a nicer car than a G 35 or 37. More expensive at least.


I would take the g37 over the base 3 series and both start around the same price.

The one big problem with the 3 series and g cars are they come in both sedan and coupe and we know the people Uber hires aren't the brightest. They probably had a ton of 2 door bmws running around picking up select fares.


----------

